# 2001 Nissan Altima Oil leaking problem.



## dayv2005 (Jul 30, 2007)

I decided to take a road trip to NYC about 500 mile trip. When i left my engine started knocking and making funny sounds. Couple miles down the road ( i was just trying to get off the highway because i didnt know what to do). Right before i did that, all my lights came off and the engine shut down. I dont know if i put to much oil in it or not. It was dry and i put more in it. Like i said i was in an unfamiliar state/city on an eight lane highway. I just wanted to get off there. A couple mins later the car started and i got about a mile and same thing happened right before the exit. Then waited and tried it once more to get off the exit. 

I had the car towed all the way back to ohio. Well i looked and it was oil leaking out of the side of the engine. The passenger side to be exact like right around the top of the pulley system. I think maybe the oil leaking got into my fuse box and shortened out stuff. But with this i have no idea of what is wrong with it or anything. 

I just need some help telling me what could be wrong. I can post pictures if needed.


----------

